

Network Solutions is experiencing a DNS outage - blhack

https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;search?q=Network%20Solutions&amp;src=typd
======
centdev
Cloudflare for DNS is awesome. Worth looking into if you have DNS at netsol.

------
differentView
Yep, down for my sites. What are some better alternatives to NS?

~~~
blhack
I've been recommending rackspace to people on twitter. It's what I use for all
of my personal stuff.

